# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  !!..سـبـحـان مـن خـلـق فـسـوى..!! صور روعه

## milly

!!..سـبـحـان مـن خـلـق فـسـوى..!! 

هذة المناظر في الصين

صلوا على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه وأتم التسليم


--------------------------
--------------------------
--------------------------
--------------------------
--------------------------
--------------------------

تحياتي

----------


## khaled4

*سبحان الله بجد صور رائعه شكرا ميلى*

----------


## white clouds

*جميله ميلى
شكراااااااا على مجهودك*

----------


## summar

سبحان الله
عالم فنانين حتى فى الاراضي بتاعتهم
تعالى بقى مصر وشوفى الجمال بعينه
وبودنه كمان ::

----------


## milly

> *سبحان الله بجد صور رائعه شكرا ميلى*



تكرم خالد ..شكرا على المشاركه :Smart:  




> *جميله ميلى
> شكراااااااا على مجهودك*


تكرم عينك white clouds نورتي الموضوع
 :f2: 




> سبحان الله
> عالم فنانين حتى فى الاراضي بتاعتهم
> تعالى بقى مصر وشوفى الجمال بعينه
> وبودنه كمان


متاكده مصر حلوه ..حلوه بناسها :f2:

----------


## سيد الرومنسية

:gp:   ::o:   ::k::   :hey:   :f2:  


> !!..سـبـحـان مـن خـلـق فـسـوى..!! 
> 
> هذة المناظر في الصين
> 
> صلوا على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه وأتم التسليم
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> --------------------------
> ...

----------


## عـزالديـن

*الصين بلاد الطبيعة الساحرة

والصور تشرح طريقة زراعة الأرز فى الجبال على طريقة المصاطب

صور رائعة 

ألف ألف شـكر يا milly

*

----------


## العاشق اولهان

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
سبحان الخلاق العظيم 
علم الانسان ما لام يعلم

----------


## milly

> 




سيد الرومنسية نورتي المنتدى :Bye:

----------


## milly

> *الصين بلاد الطبيعة الساحرة
> 
> والصور تشرح طريقة زراعة الأرز فى الجبال على طريقة المصاطب
> 
> صور رائعة 
> 
> ألف ألف شـكر يا milly
> 
> *


استاذ عزالدين نورت الموضوع بوجودك
فعلا طبيعتها ساحرة سبحان الله
وطريقة زراعة الأرز تحس انها لوحة فنية

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## milly

> لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
> سبحان الخلاق العظيم 
> علم الانسان ما لام يعلم


اهلا بك اخي العاشق الولهان 

نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميلة

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## MaTR|X

سبحان الله البديع المصور..

روعة جدا يا milly

تسلم ايدك

----------


## رانيا عمر

الصور خلابة و جميلة 
خضرة و نسمة صيف 
مشكورة ميلي

----------


## milly

> سبحان الله البديع المصور..
> 
> روعة جدا يا milly
> 
> تسلم ايدك


سعيدة ان الصور نالوا اعجابك ماتريكس

تقبل تحياتي :f:

----------


## milly

> الصور خلابة و جميلة 
> خضرة و نسمة صيف 
> مشكورة ميلي


رانيا سعيدة بتعليق الرقيق  :f: 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## aynad

الف شكر يا ميلي
صور غاية في الجمال
تسلم ايدك يا رب

----------


## milly

> الف شكر يا ميلي
> صور غاية في الجمال
> تسلم ايدك يا رب


نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميلة :Smart:  
سعيدة انهم نالوا إعجابك

تقبلي تحياتي  :f:

----------


## مهرة عربية

سبحان الله لا قوة الا بالله
ما شاء الله الخالق الوهاب
تسلم ايديك يا ميلى

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
سبحان الله 
شكرا اختى milly
على الصور

----------


## saladino

*اسف على التاخير فى مشاهدة الموضوع
صور رائعة واختيار رائع ياميلى

شكرا لمجهودك الطيب*

----------


## milly

> سبحان الله لا قوة الا بالله
> ما شاء الله الخالق الوهاب
> تسلم ايديك يا ميلى


سبحان الله فعلا يا مهرة 

نورتي الموضوع :f2:

----------


## milly

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> سبحان الله 
> شكرا اختى milly
> على الصور


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نورتي الموضوع اختي totatoty

تحياتي لك :f2:

----------


## milly

> *اسف على التاخير فى مشاهدة الموضوع
> صور رائعة واختيار رائع ياميلى
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك الطيب*


ولا يهمك صلادينو تنور بايه وقت.. المهم انهم نالوا اعجابك

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

انتي ذوقك رائع بصراحة

سبحان الله

جمييييييييييييييييييلة جداااااااااااااااا


بعد الصور دي انا ان شاء الله هزور الصين في المستقبل

----------


## MEMONA

*سبحان الله الصور في قمة الروعة
 سبحانه بديع السماوات والأرض
 أعظم المبدعين والطبيعة هي أجمل اللوحات *  ::

----------


## milly

> انتي ذوقك رائع بصراحة
> 
> سبحان الله
> 
> جمييييييييييييييييييلة جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> بعد الصور دي انا ان شاء الله هزور الصين في المستقبل



شكرا يا سوسو :good:  

سعيدة انهم نالو اعجابك 
ان شاء الله تروحي الصين ..اكيد بلاد جميلة 

تحياتي لك :f:

----------


## milly

> *سبحان الله الصور في قمة الروعة
>  سبحانه بديع السماوات والأرض
>  أعظم المبدعين والطبيعة هي أجمل اللوحات *


MEMONA تعليقك اكثر من رائع

نورتي الموضوع

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## ميمو المصرى

شكرا ميلى صوره روعه موووووووت
تسلم ايدك يا غاليه
شكرا

----------


## milly

> شكرا ميلى صوره روعه موووووووت
> تسلم ايدك يا غاليه
> شكرا


 :good:  
تكرم ميمو الموضوع نور بمشاركتك الجميلة

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## soonsoon

الله الله الله صور ة اكتر من رائعة سبحان الله تبارك الخلاق فيما خلق وابدع اشكرك جدا على الصور الجميلة دى ومستنيين المزيد

----------


## أم أحمد

سبحان الله
مناظر بجد رهيبة
تسلم ايدك ميلي

----------


## milly

> سبحان الله
> مناظر بجد رهيبة
> تسلم ايدك ميلي


تكرم عينك ام احمد  :Love:  

تقبلي تحياتي  :f:

----------


## malkro7y

الصور تحفه يا ميلي روووووعه انا من جمالها مبهورة ومش مصدقه سبحان الله تجلت قدرته سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

تسلم ايدك ميلي علي الصور التحفه :f2:   :f2:

----------


## milly

> الصور تحفه يا ميلي روووووعه انا من جمالها مبهورة ومش مصدقه سبحان الله تجلت قدرته سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
> 
> تسلم ايدك ميلي علي الصور التحفه


فعلا ملك روحي الواحد لما يشوف هيك صور حيقول سبحان الله العظيم
ربنا خلق وابدع..عشان لناس تتفكر بقدرته
ان الله جميل يحب الجمال

شكرا على تعليق الجميل جدا
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## THE MASK

ايه الجمال ده

----------


## ronmony

ميلي انتي غلطتي لما قلتي علي الصور دي رائعة
بصراحة انا مش شايفة انها رائعة ولا حاجة
..........انا شايفة انها اكثر من رائعة يا بنتي 
دي صور تجنن عارفة بجد تاخد العقل
بس بجد دي في الصين ؟؟يعني انتي شفتيها بعنيكي؟؟
اصلي لو مكانك ما كنتش سبت الاماكن المبهرة دي خالص
بس ما نقدرش نقول غير
سبحان الله وبحمده ....سبحان الله العظيم
وتسلم إيديكي
والف مليووووووووون شكرررررررررر

----------


## حنـــــان

صور في منتهى الجمال... مالهاش مثيل
شكرا يا ميللي

----------


## هشام ابوننى

اتصورة اكثر من رائعة  شكرا وتسسسسسسسسسسسسلمى

----------


## قلب مصر

يالهى سبحانك 
الصور غاية فى الروعة يا ميلى
انا مش متخيلة كم الجمال اللى شوفته فى الصور والاحساس الرهيب اللى دخلى من المناظر الطبيعية الرائعة الجمال
الف شكر يا ميلى على اللمسات الجميلة اللى بتدخليها إلى نفوسنا بالمناظر الجميلة والرائعة

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله الله اكبر 

حلوين جداااااااااااااااااااااااا سبحان الله 

بجد تحفة ماشاءا الله

تسلم ايدك يا ميلى

----------


## bedo_ic

بسم الله ماشاء الله
رائع ... مشكور تحياتى لك

----------


## kmmmoo

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور

----------


## sato87

thanks for the great pics

----------


## القاضى الكبير

عزيزى ميلى 

مليون شـــــكر  يالغالى 

صور  منتهى الروعة والجمال 

اشكرك  بحرارة 
اخوك / القاضى الكبير

----------


## nancy200

سبحان الله

----------


## banney

مجهود رائع بالتوفيق و سبحان اللة

----------


## SHAWKI

بارك الله فيكم والي الامام

----------


## سوما

Milly:
سبحان الله العظيم..
تسلم ايدك :f:  وتقبلى تحياتى..

----------


## ناصرالصديق

سبحانك اللهم خلقتنا ورزقتنا وجعلتنا مسلمين موحدين 

 اشكر ميلى  على زوقك العالى  واحساسك الرفيع 

مستنى زيارتك فى موضوعى الخط العربى 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread92386.html


ناصــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــر

----------


## تقي جاد

مشكوره يا ميلى جدا جزير الشكر لكى و أرجوا التوفيق من الله عز وجل

----------


## رورو قمر

الف الشكر 

.
.

----------


## خشاف

تربت أناملك 
إختيارك للصور 
دليل على ذوقك العالي
لاعدمنا جديدك

----------


## مهتدى

> !!..سـبـحـان مـن خـلـق فـسـوى..!! 
> 
> هذة المناظر في الصين
> 
> صلوا على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه وأتم التسليم
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> --------------------------
> ...



فين الصور ديت أنا مش شايف أي حاجه!

----------

